# Table Saw Safety



## Randy_ (Sep 16, 2006)

Do you unplug your table saw before changing the blade or the belt??


----------



## clthayer (Sep 16, 2006)

No offense, but this is kind of a no brainer.  Would you sharpen an electric chainsaw with it plugged in?  

My old table saw had a dead spot in the motor.  If you turned it on and it didn't start, turn it off, spin the blade and turn it back on.  I knew it was there, but someone else came and used it and got a nick in their thumb because they didn't know.  Now suppose you didn't unplug it, thought it was off and went to change the blade?  Sounds like a big painful mess to me.

Christian


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 16, 2006)

I think most people would agree with you.  On the other hand, your second paragraph illustrates the fact that some folks do do thoughtless things.  In the situation that you described, I would have used a piece of scrap wood to "test" the saw.....my fingers would have never come close to the blade!!


----------



## beaverfsu (Sep 16, 2006)

Randy-All of your polls made me think once again about safey.  I don't think twice about unplugging the TS, router, BS, etc.  when changing belt/blade-It happens automatically.  But am not as deligent with the DP when changing the belt.  Alot of times I will pull the saftey key out of the on-switch. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## redbulldog (Sep 16, 2006)

All the polls in the world will never replace good old common sense!!!


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 16, 2006)

Sometimes, folks just get a little lax and need a reminder.[^]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 16, 2006)

I have only changed the belt on my TS once when upgrading to a link belt.
Am I missing something?
Why else would you need to change the belt?
I ALWAYS unplug when changing blades but didn't vote.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 16, 2006)

Not missing anything.  Was just trying to be reasonably consistant from poll to poll by asking about belts for all of the tools that have one(or more).


----------



## opfoto (Sep 16, 2006)

I always unplug when servicing most of my shop/or tools. I have heard about some of the close calls and worse. I do not want to add my name to the list of those.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 18, 2006)

Table saws are scary things. I unplug mine just to look at it. []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Table saws are scary things. I unplug mine just to look at it. []



I'm with Frank on this one!!!!!!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 18, 2006)

I cannot say that I am not "afraid" of a tablesaw though I know full well that every time I use it I am susceptible to an accident.The same thing goes with a chain saw.
I envision a chain breaking and slicing into my leg far more than I am of kickback.
Routers are another"exposed blade" cutting tool that make me think twice... no every second I am using it.
If I had a fear of these tools I may as well sit in front of the tube or take up another pass time(like drinking[])
I have what I like to call a "Healthy Respect" for these tools.That doesn't mean that I am not cognizant of the fact they have the ability to "bite" me one day.
In truth  I have had 2 accidents that took place in a commercial shop that was OSHA (Occasional Search and Harrassment Association)"approved".
One accident was directly attributed to a supervisor removing a gauard off of a bandsaw be casuse it hit him in the head every time he changed the blade.
If you are afraid of a tool then IT becomes the master.
Learn to respect it and you will be able to work in unison.


----------



## jscola (Sep 18, 2006)

At our woodturning club meeting yesterday we had a slide show on safety   Very grapic & scarey. Unplug all power tools befor working on them!!!  Also showed what could happen when working with a ring on.Always safety first!


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Sep 18, 2006)

Table saws don't bother me at all as long as they are in good working condition (all safety stuff there like guards and splitters) and properly adjusted - ie: blade and fence parallel, etc.
Like Eagle said - "I have what I like to call a "Healthy Respect" for these tools". If you don't you will get bitten by them sooner rather than later.


----------



## Yarael (Sep 19, 2006)

Well the only 2 power tools that I have right now are a DP and my lathe. Got more but all put up in storage. Think mainly because my stepdad is to afraid to use them as they are his. Found a grinder hiden in the work bench. Now to just find a spot for it. It also is solid cast iron it looks like same as the DP. And probably just as old. No clue what the wheels look like. But I am one that if changing blades/cutters on anything unplug from AC. Why get lax and invite some sort of injury.


----------



## fiferb (Sep 20, 2006)

I always unplug my table saw and lower the blade below the table after use.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 20, 2006)

Frankly, I'm shocked there are ten people here who not only DO NOT unplug for blade/belt changing, but are willing to admit it publicly.


----------

